# [SOLVED] Asus M2NPV-VM video resolution 800x600 only

## Joseph_sys

Does anybody have a Asus M2NPV-VM motherboard and using the on board Video?

I'm getting only 800x 600 resolution.

The manual specify: 1920 x 1440[/quote]Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Nov 18, 2010 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

Joseph_sys

more likely a xorg setup flaw.  Have a look at the log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log. post it in full or part if you want or see fit.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> Joseph_sys
> 
> more likely a xorg setup flaw.  Have a look at the log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log. post it in full or part if you want or see fit.

 

It is a bit long, but here it is 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #6 SMP Wed Nov 17 01:10:56 MST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 pci=noacpi noapic

Build Date: 17 November 2010  11:24:49AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 17 13:12:37 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bd220

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:5:0) 10de:0240:1043:81cd nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfb000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nouveau Device 0"

                Driver  "nouveau"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nouveau Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default nouveau Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

                Driver  "nv"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default nouveau Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nouveau Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nouveau Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nouveau Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

(II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

(EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.1.17

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.4.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

        GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

        GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

        GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

        GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

        GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

        GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

        GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

        Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

        GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

        GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

        GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

        GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

        GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

        GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

        Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

        GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

        GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

        GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,

        Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

        GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

        GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

        GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,

        GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,

        GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

        GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

        GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,

        GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

        GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,

        Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,

        GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,

        GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,

        GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,

        GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,

        GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,

        GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

        GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,

        Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,

        GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,

        Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

        GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,

        GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,

        GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,

        GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

        GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,

        GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,

        Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,

        GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

        GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,

        GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,

        GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,

        GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 285,

        GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 295, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,

        Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,

        GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GT,

        GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,

        GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,

        GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce 9600 GSO,

        GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce 9800 GTX+,

        GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce 9800M GTX,

        GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,

        Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,

        GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,

        GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,

        GeForce 9800M GTS, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,

        GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce GT 120,

        GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,

        GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce GT 130M,

        GeForce 9500 GT, Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M,

        Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

        GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS,

        Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M,

        Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro NVS 295,

        GeForce 9100, GeForce 8300, GeForce 8200, nForce 730a, GeForce 9200,

        nForce 980a/780a SLI, nForce 750a SLI, GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a,

        GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400M G,

        GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i, GeForce G102M,

        GeForce G102M, GeForce 9400, ION, ION LE, GeForce GT 220,

        GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 240M, GeForce G210,

        GeForce 205, GeForce 310, GeForce 210, GeForce 310, GeForce G210M,

        Quadro FX 380 LP, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GTS 260M, GeForce GTS 250M

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:05:0

(--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 6150 at 00@00:05:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.0.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce 6150"

(II) NV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xFC000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output A...

(--) NV(0):   ...can't find one

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output B...

(--) NV(0):   ...found one

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): CRTC 0 appears to have a CRT attached

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): <default monitor>: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz

(II) NV(0): <default monitor>: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(WW) NV(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"x56.3   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

----------

## idella4

Joseph_sys

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)
> 
> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)
> ...

 

What puzzles me is if you're re-installing, you are possibly re-using xorg settings that were ok.  According to your log, your monitor settings are out.

Yep, definitely an xorg setup.  I have had this a few times, mainly with vms.  As I understand, are you upgrading or making a new gentoo64?

Did you have an xorg.conf that worked correctly?  You have either a problem with your selected graphics driver or your xorg.conf setup is out.

The end of mine which is working properly.

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh     40.0 - 150.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "VESA"

    Driver         "vesa"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nouv"

    Driver         "nouveau"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# VideoRam    512

# Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "nvidia"

    Driver         "fbdev"

    Option         "UseFBDev"   "true"

    Option         "fbdev"      "/dev/fb0"

    BusID          "02.00.0"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA"

    BoardName      "NVIDIA GeForce 8 Series"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "nvidia"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1920x1080" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "640x400"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1920x1080" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Joseph_sys

I am using "hald" so I removed xorg.conf (there wasn't much in there).

I've rebuild xorg-sever after I change the motherboard and rebuild the drivers

emerge -1av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

but this did not help much.

----------

## idella4

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> I am using "hald" so I removed xorg.conf (there wasn't much in there).
> 
> but this did not help much.

 

Yes, without an xorg.conf to go by, it's attempting default settings which are your minimal resolution.  Get the xorg.conf back in with valid settings.

It does the minimal resolution option mostly without the monitor settings, that's your most important setting to feed it.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *idella4 wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   I am using "hald" so I removed xorg.conf (there wasn't much in there).
> 
> but this did not help much. 
> 
> Yes, without an xorg.conf to go by, it's attempting default settings which are your minimal resolution.  Get the xorg.conf back in with valid settings.

 

So it would mean I have to go with the old way of setup.  Why hald is not configuring it correctly?

I'll be changing it to a new motherboard so it is not worth for me to going back to xorg.conf.

----------

## idella4

Joseph_sys

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll be changing it to a new motherboard so it is not worth for me to going back to xorg.conf.
> 
> 

 

??????  I think you're making a problem out of something that isn't.  I have a fedora 12 which is now old to fedora 13, and a karmic and a lucid which all boot up without the xorg.conf.  My gentoo still utilises the xorg.conf.  I can dictate the settings for selecting the nvidia, nvidiafb, the nv, the vesa, the uvesa, the nouveau driver because I have the xorg.conf.   I haven't figured out how to adjust the above distro's xorg settings since I can't find an xorg.conf replacement file to address.

To me, gentoo doesn't have a problem, but adjusting the other distros has created one.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Why hald is not configuring it correctly?
> 
> 

 

I don't know, perhaps another gentoo veteran or advocate can inform.

----------

## BitJam

I've got a computer with that same mobo.  I suggest you try using the nvidia driver (emerge nvidia-drivers nvidia-setttings) instead of the nv driver.  You can then use nvidia-settings to adjust the resolution.  It can even write an xorg.conf for you.

----------

## idella4

That's if they will emerge, which I can't get them to do on about 3 different kernels.

----------

## chithanh

I think it may have to do with nouveau not being installed properly. Verify that x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau is installed and your kernel is configured according to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

xorg.conf is unneeded and the X server will automatically choose the monitor's preferred resolution.

An alternative would be to use the nvidia proprietary driver as suggested by BitJam.

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED!

Thank you Chithanh for the input, you are correct. 

I did not even have the nouveau installed.  I suppose this motherboard is not using NV driver but NOUVEAU.

My kerenel-2.6.31 did not even have this driver included, I upgraded to kernel-2.6.34 compile the drive IN, 

run: 

emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

modified make.conf and it is working perfectly. 

Thank you.

----------

